# Former Pacer Wayman Tisdale dies at 44



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> TULSA, Okla. -- Former Oklahoma star and NBA player Wayman Tisdale has died at 44 after fighting cancer the past two years.
> 
> St. John Medical Center in Tulsa says he died Friday morning.


http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=278803

Sad to see the guy go at such a young age. Rest in peace man.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sad to see him go indeed. RIP.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sad to see him go indeed. RIP.


Wow how nice of you to stop by.


----------

